# TSLFP100AHA load test & compared to Optimas.



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good info. Are you going to do a similar test on the SE cells? It would be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Finnaly someone made those tests!! 

Thank you a lot Otmar! 

I have to say that I'm a little supprised. I thought that they can't take over 5C discharge rates.

I have 80 TS-LFP 100Ah in my car and a Zilla 1K HV.

At 1000 Amps the voltage will drop to 168V. That's 168kW of battery power, should be at least 117kW (70% efficiency) motor power.

That should be 160hp on the wheels.


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

Otmar could you post a link to the thundersky group?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I assume it's this one: http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/ThunderSky


----------



## Otmar (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, that's the group. Thanks. 

I was also surprised at how well they did. Clearly you can't do that for a long time since they would overheat, but at 160 HP you'll be at terminal velocity pretty quickly anyway. I'm very interested to see what they do when they are warmer, I expect it will be better. 

It would have been smart to so a SE cell at the same time, but didn't think of it until after I was done and those cells are 200 miles away from my shop. I had to pull the Optimas from the car today to bring up north for the Zilla tester, therefore more testing will probably wait a couple months until my Garage Mahal is completed. Then I'll set up a test bench for high current. I have a good sized test chamber for temperature control as well. I'd like to run a few tests at different SOC, and then another batch at varying temperatures. Just too many projects to do!


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like a well thought out test. What was the resting voltage of the cells at the 50% SOC point? I assume ~3.2V?

I wonder how this level of stress is effecting the cycling lifetime of the cells, of course you only need to get around 850 cycles out of the Thundersky pack to break even relative to the YT batteries, which is ~1/3 of the advertised life.


----------



## Otmar (Dec 4, 2008)

Lordwacky said:


> Sounds like a well thought out test. What was the resting voltage of the cells at the 50% SOC point? I assume ~3.2V?
> 
> I wonder how this level of stress is effecting the cycling lifetime of the cells, of course you only need to get around 850 cycles out of the Thundersky pack to break even relative to the YT batteries, which is ~1/3 of the advertised life.


Yes, a 3A draw gave 3.26V. 

How high currents affect life is a very important question to which I do not have an answer. 

I have a SE 100 cell here now, but it may be a while until I have time to run the test again with it.


----------

